
Objective newLisp - fogus
http://www.taoeffect.com/blog/2009/12/introducing-objective-newlisp/
======
asciilifeform
NewLisp is a deliberate return to the Stone Age of Lisp. It abandons almost
every worthwhile innovation the language has seen in nearly four decades.

~~~
itistoday
Which "worthwhile innovations" are you referring to?

~~~
asciilifeform
Lexical scoping, for instance. GENSYMs. Environments. And aside from lacking
these essentials, there is a whole zoo of weird warts and misfeatures added
on.

NewLisp is an abomination from the standpoint of any but the most untutored
Lisp user. Don't let the word "new" deceive you. NewLisp is a throwback to the
past, a fanatically-hyped (mainly in Lisp forums) product of aggressive,
conquering ignorance.

~~~
itistoday
> product of aggressive, conquering ignorance.

That sounds very familiar...

> Lexical scoping

That's what contexts and the 'expand'/'letex' functions are for, and you
rarely need to make use of them. Dynamic scope is a good fit for newLISP
especially since it's interpreted and not compiled (dynamic scoping is
faster).

> Environments

Not sure what you mean, are you referring to a method of grouping code like
newLISP's contexts?

> GENSYMs

Uh...

    
    
      (define (gensym:gensym) (sym (string "gensym-" (inc gensym:counter))))
    

Overall you haven't mentioned anything significant yet. newLISP is a great
language for scripting, I suggest you give it a shot. It has plenty of its own
worthwhile innovations as you put it. :-)

